# Leptomantella lactea



## yen_saw (Mar 29, 2010)

A species that appears to be like a small black stick mantis but beautiful as adult.

Ootheca







Nymphs











Subadult female











Adult male











Adult females











Mating


----------



## Rick (Mar 29, 2010)

Pretty neat Yen. They look very frail.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree Rick!


----------



## ismart (Mar 29, 2010)

Whoa! Cool looking mantis yen!


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks all, hope to see another generation.


----------



## planetq (Mar 31, 2010)

awesome set of wings.

where are they native to, Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 31, 2010)

calarts_security said:


> awesome set of wings.
> 
> where are they native to, Yen?


Sipsongpanna, Yunnan, China.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 31, 2010)

:blink: Just gorgeous. I'd love to give them a shot.


----------



## massaman (Mar 31, 2010)

i would snatch some on the spot if they were being sold at a good price!


----------

